

Triber: a community compass to find your friends in large/crowded places - VS64
http://triberapp.co

======
teddythetwig
Does this app work peer-to-peer? One of the problems I often have at events
like this is that the cell network becomes overloaded, making it impossible to
communicate with people I'm looking to meetup with.

~~~
VS64
Good question ! xD

The p2p network is in development.

However, we have already tested it in festival or in crowded places and the
results were good.

Thanks for your interest.

------
abrit
This is a very good idea!! Good luck.

------
vinchey
Tested and approved!

